# Nettoyage des vos outils informatiques



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

donc voila , le blanc c'est bo, rien a dire sauf que ça ne le reste pas trés longtemp :
poussiere et sigarette (entre autres ) le rendent morne tres vite.

quels sont vos "astuces menageres informatiques" ?

pour ma part , j'ai vraiment besoin d'un bon lavage pour mon clavier
mais comment le nettoyer a fond sans le demonter?
et si je va le demonter ( possible ? )  comment?

et pour un depoussierage de mon imac G4 qui devient trop bruyant ?

voilà , postez vos astuces sur les nettoyages de vos ecran , souris , clavier, scanner , imprimante (liste a completer ) avec des liens, si vous en avez ,  pour le necessaire :
produit , schema , ect



merci 




ps : pour le modo : je poste au bar ne sachant pas où le placer , je compte sur vous pour le mettre au bon endroit


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : pour le modo : je poste au bar ne sachant pas où le placer , je compte sur vous pour le mettre au bon endroit



Je crois que pour tout ce qui est "taches ménagères", c'est la Chagregel qui modère. Mais je ne me souviens plus si il y a un forum spécifique.

Tu peux essayer la machine à laver : simplement, ne pas oublier de zapper l'essorage et de ne pas dépasser 30°.

En attendant, un premier lien.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, un premier lien.




merci     :love:


----------



## molgow (15 Juin 2005)

Avant de tout démonter, comme le suggère le site sterpin.net, commence déjà à déboiter toutes les touches (un petit tournevis permet de les deboiter facilement), les nettoyer avec de l'eau et du savon (pas un truc trop fort), nettoyer (à sec!) le clavier sans les touches (j'aime bien utiliser une vieille brosse à dent pour ça), puis remettre les touches (une fois sèche!).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

sans oublier de photographier le clavier _*avant*_ démontage complet ... histoire de remonter les touches au bon endroit :hein: 

_(non j'ai jamais fait)_


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _(non j'ai jamais fait)_



Pourtant, ca sent le vécu !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

*Honnêtement*

au prix où sont les claviers...
autant en racheter un


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2005)

Allons bon... V'là-t-y pas que la reine des trucs et astuces ménagers, elle même, est en panne... Tout ce que je peux te conseiller, Roberta, c'est d'éviter la paille de fer pour l'écran


----------



## dool (15 Juin 2005)

Apparement la solution qui a été mise en place sur cet ordi est : tu laisse toute la poussière et autres dechets du quotidien s'accmuler autour...on voit meme plus que l'ordi est  crade !
C'est une proposition comme une autre hein !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, ca sent le vécu !



Non je me suis posé la question c'est tout ! 

Mais j'avoue que je m'imaginais bien avec mes p'tites touches toutes propres sentant bon le savon de marseille, dispersées sur le bureau et moi contemplative et désespérée admirant l'ampleur de ma connerie étalée ainsi ...

Décrochant mon téléphone, dernier espoir ... "Allô je te dérange pas trop là, oui je sais il est 2 heures du matin mais y'à urgence : bon dis-moi sur ton clavier mac, après la touche escape en haut à gauche y'à quoi ?  oui F1 et après le 15 je mets quoi déjà ?"

 D'ailleurs pour plus de sécurité si des macusers pouvaient me donner leur numéro de téléphone 

Non en fait pour plus de sécurité des macusers font-ils du nettoyage de clavier à domicile ? 

 Quoi ? 

Ah bon c'est pas discret :hein: mince  :rose:


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

Pour le dépoussiérage interne, je prends une bombe d'air sous pression et je souffle par les trous de ventilation du dessus de la boule....

Je récupère plein de petits tas de poussière en dessous.

D'autres préfèrent faire l'inverse (soufler par les trous de dessous avec un aspirateur placé au-dessus)

POur le clavier, sans démonter, on peut difficilement virere les poussières qui sont entrées à l'intérieur.


(et puis arrête de fumer! si tu ne le fais pas pour tes poumons, fais le au moins pour ton iMac!)


----------



## z-moon (15 Juin 2005)

perso, moi je laisse bien la crasse et la poussière s'agglomérer pendant quelque années, après avec l'humidité ça durci, ensuite c'est très facile à enlever avec un pied de biche    

...

plus sérieusement, le plus efficace c'est la soufflette (ou plus généralement de l'air sous pression, mais pas trop fort!!!), mais c'est assez compliqué à mettre en oeuvre, et plus ou moins cher, s'il faut disposer d'un compresseur...
cependant, il existent d'autres moyens d'envoyer un peu d'air sous pression à moindre coup, avec un peu d'ingéniosité ça peut marcher (avec un stylo Bic par exemple ... à zut, pour le souffle celles et ceux qui fument risquent d'être un peu justes   )

un entretient régulier reste bien sûr la meilleur solution à tout nos problèmes de poussière  

PS Remy, désolé j'avais pas vu ton post (j'étais en train de taper le mien), la bombe d'air est sûrement ce qui y a de mieu


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non je me suis posé la question c'est tout !
> 
> Mais j'avoue que je m'imaginais bien avec mes p'tites touches toutes propres sentant bon le savon de marseille, dispersées sur le bureau et moi contemplative et désespérée admirant l'ampleur de ma connerie étalée ainsi ...



Juste comme ca...

Préférences système > International > Afficher le menue saisie dans la barre des menus > Visualiseur clavier...


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ca...
> 
> Préférences système > International > Afficher le menue saisie dans la barre des menus > Visualiseur clavier...



Tu peux obtenir la même chose avec le raccourci clavier suivant : pomme + alt + A + V


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

Tu peux regarder aussi la photo qu'il y a sur le carton d'emballage du clavier


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quels sont vos "astuces menageres informatiques" ?



Très simplement, c'est Mme Trooper qui fait le ménache  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

merci :love:


sa n'exite pas une espece de rateau pour nettoyer sans demonter le 5 faces des touches ?


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa n'exite pas une espece de rateau pour nettoyer sans demonter le 5 faces des touches ?



   "une espèce de rateau"


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quels sont vos "astuces menageres informatiques" ?


1/ Ne pas fumer (à coté de son ordi c'est bien, du tout c'est mieux)
2/ Passer souvent l'apirateur dans la pièce ou se situe l'ordi
3/ Pour le passage en machine, tu peux rajouter de l'adoucissant et de la javel pour le blanc


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci :love:
> 
> 
> sa n'exite pas une espece de rateau pour nettoyer sans demonter le 5 faces des touches ?


Demande a mackie, c'est LE specialiste des rateaux


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci :love:
> 
> 
> sa n'exite pas une espece de rateau pour nettoyer sans demonter le 5 faces des touches ?



Demande à Nicolas, le jardinier.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

et pourquoi n'achètes-tu pas de la poussière blanche ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa n'exite pas une espece de rateau pour nettoyer sans demonter le 5 faces des touches ?



Y a çà :


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi n'achètes-tu pas de la poussière blanche ?


 

Je sais pourquoi ce type est genial :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

pfffffff !!!! 


je crois avoir vu un jour sur un catalogue informatique une eponge tailladé facon rateau pour bien nettoyer les touches...... ça ne vous dit rien ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff !!!!
> 
> 
> je crois avoir vu un jour sur un catalogue informatique une eponge tailladé facon rateau pour bien nettoyer les touches...... ça ne vous dit rien ?


 
J'ai trouvé ça:  .... qui peut acheter un truc pareil


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> qui peut acheter un truc pareil


Ben c'est marqué sur la photo


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

TU as aussi ça.... (avec ton "rateau")


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

vous voyez ?   

petit a petit on trouve son bonheur!!      








merci  :love:


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous voyez ?
> 
> petit a petit on trouve son bonheur!!
> 
> :love:


 
J'aime quand on me parle comme ça....:rose:


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous voyez ?
> 
> petit a petit on trouve son bonheur!!


Tu veux acheter un PC :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux acheter un PC :affraid: :affraid:




non  juste le kit ..... si où cas où on me donne aussi le pc qui va avec, je te l'envoie?


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que pour tout ce qui est "taches ménagères", c'est la Chagregel qui modère. Mais je ne me souviens plus si il y a un forum spécifique.
> (...)


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

T'es très beau chag dans ton costume


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>





Le bonnet c'est quand tu veux pas qu'on te reconnaisse davant ton ordi quand tu fais des trucs pas trés catholique ???


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



T'as emprunté la cagoule de Sypro  ?

Joli tablier, très seyant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

je viens de recevoir ceci




> Bonjour
> 
> Pour le nettoyage du clavier tu as le coton tige avec l'alcool pour aller entre les touches et sinon le post-it  .
> Tu peux récupérer les petites saletés avec la partie collante .
> Tu peux marquer ces astuces sur le forum si tu veux





merci    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



Euuh  c'est lui qui fait le nettoyage à domicile ?

Parce que bon euh  :hein: j'imaginais pas comme ça moi ! 


(en plus les chaussettes blanches c'est d'un mauvais goût ! :affraid: )


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci :love:
> 
> 
> sa n'exite pas une espece de rateau pour nettoyer sans demonter le 5 faces des touches ?




ça ce démonte tout seul avec un  tourne vis plat


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euuh  c'est lui qui fait le nettoyage à domicile ?
> 
> Parce que bon euh  :hein: j'imaginais pas comme ça moi !
> 
> ...




 Je n'ai jamais eu de chaussettes blanches


----------



## z-moon (17 Juin 2005)

Le stylo BIC (suite)

1) retirez le bouchon du stylo
2) dévissez la pointe + cartouche
3) retirez le petit machin bleu (ou rouge, ou vert,...) de l'autre coté
4) saisissez vous du stylo avec 3 doigts (ou 4, ou 5, ou plus peu importe ...)
5) prenez une grande bouffée d'air (façon "grand bleu")
6) faites comme pour un rail de Coke , sauf que là il faut souffler ... avec la bouche bien entendu et pas avec le nez! parce qu'avec le nez, le clavier a de forte chance d'être plus crade à la sortie, et à plus forte raison si vous êtes enrhumé  
7) pour d'avantage de maniabilité, utilisez un petit tuyau souple (ex : gaine électrique) que vous enquillez sur le stylo   
8) si vous êtes fumeur ... achetez un compresseur  et en plus ça rime  
9) le modèle BIC 4 couleurs a plus de puissance ^^
10) *oh purée, ça marche!*  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

*Tout de même*
n'y allez pas trop fort sur le nettoyage du clavier...


----------



## katelijn (18 Juin 2005)

Séchez les touches aux sèche-cheveux ... elles fondent


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Séchez les touches aux sèche-cheveux ... elles fondent




tu as essayé de le repasser avec "super pressing" pour leur redonner forme ? 
 

et le mettre au congelo sinon ?


----------



## katelijn (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as essayé de le repasser avec "super pressing" pour leur redonner forme ?
> 
> 
> et le mettre au congelo sinon ?



Pour une fois je ne suivrai pas tes conseils   
Sinon, les laver à l'eau savonneuse, c'est nickel, mais laissez sécher à l'air libre.  
Bref, j'ai un beau clavier tout neuf


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois je ne suivrai pas tes conseils
> Sinon, les laver à l'eau savonneuse, c'est nickel, mais laissez sécher à l'air libre.
> Bref, j'ai un beau clavier tout neuf




moi j'ose pas declipser les touches.....j'avais essayé sur l'ancien noir
la touche espace depuis fait de siennes   

je cherche toujours l'espece d'eponge "rateau"


----------



## katelijn (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ose pas declipser les touches.....j'avais essayé sur l'ancien noir
> la touche espace depuis fait de siennes
> 
> je cherche toujours l'espece d'eponge "rateau"



Pas de problème pour declipser. Avec un tournevis plat. Mais évite de enlever les touches
espace, enter, bref les grosses qui ont un espèce de ressort. Après avec un chiffon tu nettoie
à sec le clavier. Tu passes l'aspirateur dessus, c'est impeccable. Tu mets les touches dans de l'eau savonneuse, tu rinces bien, et tu les laisses  sécher a l'air libre. Oublie le sèche-cheveux, j'ai voulue
faire vite, comme d'habitude.

P.S. L'aspirateur vitesse mini 

Je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour la poussière dans la boule. 
Je le ferais un jour de patience.


   :love:

Edit: un nouveau clavier coute 29 ¤


----------



## monoeil (19 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Y a çà :



moi je te fais pas confiance ; le mercurochrome ça tache


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2005)

Personne veut venir nettoyer mon outil mais pas forcement informatique ?


----------



## monoeil (19 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Personne veut venir nettoyer mon outil mais pas forcement informatique ?



Tu t'y prends vraiment comme un manche. Avec ton statut tu devrais ordonner


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2005)

Je demande poliment avant de bannir


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Personne veut venir nettoyer mon outil mais pas forcement informatique ?



T'as perdue ton nounours?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'as perdue ton nounours?





euh, c'est lui le nounours


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> sans oublier de photographier le clavier _*avant*_ démontage complet ... histoire de remonter les touches au bon endroit :hein:
> 
> _(non j'ai jamais fait)_



L'afficher sur l'écran ... commencer le démontage et ...

Et bien sûr ... penser à la mise en veille de l'écran :mouais::hein::rateau:

Allez testons notre mémoire visuelle





 On joue aux Legos© ?


----------



## rezba (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On joue aux Legos© ?


On a le droit de parler de clitoris ???  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (15 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorna a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est eculée celle là. :rateau:

À+

P.S. Non, non, ce n'est pas une faute volontaire pour passer la censure.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

Alors, une question de nombreux lecteurs, "j'aimerais me défromager le minaret mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre...."

Alors chers lecteurs, trés simple.

Munissez vous d'une pleine boite de cotons tiges, et d'un flacon d'acétone pure.

Taquinez vous l'sous prefet pendant un moment le temps de lui faire prendre les tours...

Ensuite effectuer un défromage en regle avec les cotons tiges*, bien insister sur les zones les moins léchées... en fin j'me comprends...

Voilà.

Petite précision utile :

C'est bien évidement le pourtour du bourrelet glandulaire qu'il faut défromager en priorité.


----------



## Galatée (16 Janvier 2006)

Pour le nettoyage, j'avais déjà cherché, je ne sais pas si tu as trouvé ce lien, passé les premiers posts qui parlent des points disco, ça reparle du nettoyage.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Pour le nettoyage, j'avais déjà cherché, je ne sais pas si tu as trouvé ce lien, passé les premiers posts qui parlent des points disco, ça reparle du nettoyage.


Merci, mais c'est bon il est tout propre maintenant 

Au fait bravo pour ton lien !


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour la poussière dans la boule.
> Je le ferais un jour de patience.
> 
> 
> ...




Et une souris optique 3bouton  7 euros


----------



## jphg (20 Janvier 2006)

à propos de souris, j'ai une question qui rentre dans le sujet :
comment démonter une souris monobouton pour nettoyer la saleté derrière les zones blanches latérales ? (voir photo)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2006)

André peut-être?


----------



## jphg (20 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> André peut-être?


merci.
donc, c'est collé. aie. :-/
...bon je peux m'en sortir en glissant un bout de papier pour virer des trucs... c déjà ça.


----------



## electricpolaris (2 Avril 2006)

J'aimerai savoir si vous avez une astuce pour pouvoir nettoyer un écran (sur un powerbook ou autre) parce que j'ose pas trop mettre de l'eau dessus (calcaire etc) et quand même il fait crade si on le regarde de coté !


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Avril 2006)

electricpolaris a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai savoir si vous avez une astuce pour pouvoir nettoyer un écran (sur un powerbook ou autre) parce que j'ose pas trop mettre de l'eau dessus (calcaire etc) et quand même il fait crade si on le regarde de coté !



 Tu peux acheter des lingettes dédiés à cette tâche.


----------



## anntraxh (2 Avril 2006)

electricpolaris a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai savoir si vous avez une astuce pour pouvoir nettoyer un écran (sur un powerbook ou autre) parce que j'ose pas trop mettre de l'eau dessus (calcaire etc) et quand même il fait crade si on le regarde de coté !


ça tombe bien cette remontée de sujet ! 
aujourd'hui, nettoyage de l'eMac, avec démontage de la coque, c'était tout noir (beuarkkk) à l'intérieur !! :rateau:
je dépoussière avec un pinceau très doux et aspirateur (réglé au minimum de sa puissance) proche du pinceau.
nettoyage de la coque plastique avec un chiffon "multifibre" humide , et un peu de dégraissant ménager,(un peu !) en faisant gaffe de pas mettre de l'eau sur le bitonio de contact!

pour l'écran, electricpolaris, j'utilise aussi un chiffon "multifibre" à peine humide, sans aucun détergent, et je l'ai fait sur écran d'iMac "parasol" et sur l'écran de l'ibook d'un pote, avec beaucoup de délicatesse. 

voilà, c'était le conseil de mémé anntraxh !


----------



## jphg (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

Quelqu'un a déjà démonté un scanner de diapos LS4000ES de Nikon (nettoyage de miroir + lentilles) ?
J'ai trouvé des tutos pour le 2000 et le 5000, mais j'hésite à me lancer... Si je rate, j'ai l'air d'un con (oui, je sais, de toute manière, ça va pas changer grand-chose...  )


----------

